# 9 carboys cleaned- sanitized and transferred in approx 1 hour



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 26, 2016)

It was a good time to transfer all my carboys today. I was by myself and had some extra time on my hands today. So I decided to transfer, clean and sanitize all 9 carboys. I would sanitize all my lines first then clean and sanitize my carboy using my carboy cleaner while the other carboy is being transferred using the Allinonewinepump. 

These were the carboy sizes I decided to transfer today 
3 gal =2
5 gal = 2
6 gal = 3
7 gal = 2
The wash basin is not in the same room as the carboys – so this was a bit more difficult


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2016)

Video, or it didn't happen!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 26, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Video, or it didn't happen!



That is a looong video ! 
I was the only one home - no one to operate the camera

It shows how efficiently you can work if you plan everything accordingly - like using the drill mounted carboy cleaner using a sulfite solution as one carboy is being transferred, you are cleaning the next one to be transferred. 

It does help having extra carboys available - so this can go much smoother, as it did.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 26, 2016)

Time lapse, man! Time lapse!!


----------



## AkTom (Nov 26, 2016)

I need more carboys. Monday you'll be getting an order. 
I love you man...


----------



## Double Daylo (Nov 26, 2016)

With 12 carboys and 10 15.5 stainless beer kegs. I know this feel hah. Good work!


----------



## AkTom (Dec 4, 2016)

Got my pump today. Thanks so much. Degassed my Dragons Blood twice and bottled it up. What a time saver. And my back thanks you too. 
Tom


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 4, 2016)

As with bottles, and as JohnT wrote on the other thread, a rinse with "wicked hot water" as soon as vessel is empty is the ticket to easy maintenance


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 4, 2016)

Floandgary said:


> As with bottles, and as JohnT wrote on the other thread, a rinse with "wicked hot water" as soon as vessel is empty is the ticket to easy maintenance



I do not recommend this - Extreme temperature changes in glass will cause stress cracks in the glass - OR FOR THE CARBOY TO SHATTER INSTANTLY.

This is a very serious matter - on how to protect you and your glass carboys


----------



## bkisel (Dec 4, 2016)

Glass carboys suck!... just ask the vacuumpumpman.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 4, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Glass carboys suck!... just ask the vacuumpumpman.



Technically it is the Allinone that does all the SUCKING - LOL


----------



## JohnT (Dec 5, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I do not recommend this - Extreme temperature changes in glass will cause stress cracks in the glass - OR FOR THE CARBOY TO SHATTER INSTANTLY.
> 
> This is a very serious matter - on how to protect you and your glass carboys


 

Good point Steve. To expand on my thought, I do three rinses. The first is warm water, then I go hot. The point is to eventually use screaming hot water as soon as the vessel is empty.


----------



## bkisel (Dec 11, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Technically it is the Allinone that does all the SUCKING - LOL



Good point. Great comeback.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 16, 2016)

I use warm to room temp water and have not had any problems maintaining a clean carboy. Love this pump!


----------

